# marten-fisher-bobcat



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well I did get a couple of sets out today but it doesn't look good-------------not any fresh sign at all since the last big snow,still deep and forecast for more this coming week-----------I'll go to a different area tomorrow after church see if any thing is moving-can't get any where close to my regular spots--------------------------Have a great weekend Guys & Gals*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck catch something!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Go get them Skip...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

You know where to set set out and get er done good luck


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*We have a white out going on right now---weather man says 3-5 and another says 8-12---------we'll see what morning brings------BUT I Checked MY Fisher set this afternoon-no Fisher but had a x-large Ermine in the coni----------Oh well better than nothing--- 16 1/2 " long ---tip of nose to tip of tail.---------get a pic up when I can*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be safe Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well congrats skip sounds like you better get to skinning and get out after the storm and set on fresh sign snow plowing can wait trapping season is here


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck Skip ,.keep.us in the loop 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pokeyjeepers you got your traps out yet..?

That's a big ermine Skip... ????????...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

C2C said:


> Good luck Skip ,.keep.us in the loop
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Everything you put in the loop ends up getting skinned !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Pokeyjeepers you got your traps out yet..?
> That's a big ermine Skip... ...


Az no I pulled everything when my bride started [email protected] about all my hobbies I didn't even deer hunt this year all I do now is work my 2 jobs and sit at home fur prices suck this year from what I'm seeing so I'm not just wasting money I guess


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*APH------A Ermine is a winter Weasel that has turned white for the winter also has a black tipped tail----In the Weasel family there are 3 weasel I know of. The long tail-Short tail and the Least weasel which has no black tip tail is the smallest. The Wolverine is the largest member of the weasel family.---p.s. Gee APH---- I read your post wrong..I though you asked what a Ermine was Sorry---"hey" he's on the stretcher board and measured 19 1/2"-----------svb----------------------------------------------Snow we recivied another 6 1/2" last night---down to 9 above right now and could be more snow tomorrow*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well finely got the pic's to work----------Here's the Ermine---------- First pic is my Fisher cubby box with a 160 conibear body trap modified with a pan instead of wire trigger---Works great-----------this Ermine is 4 1/2" around the belly-----------------------6 degrees out right now 8:40pm with a bright Moon*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice one congrats again skip I still like them little guys


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *APH------A Ermine is a winter Weasel that has turned white for the winter also has a black tipped tail----In the Weasel family there are 3 weasel I know of. The long tail-Short tail and the Least weasel which has no black tip tail is the smallest. The Wolverine is the largest member of the weasel family.---p.s. Gee APH---- I read your post wrong..I though you asked what a Ermine was Sorry---"hey" he's on the stretcher board and measured 19 1/2"-----------svb----------------------------------------------Snow we recivied another 6 1/2" last night---down to 9 above right now and could be more snow tomorrow*


Thats not a weasel , it's a small mink !! Lol.. a Booner in fact ...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Up here some people call them Texas Polar Bears.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol knapper. ! Texas polar bears indeed. That’s funny


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Skip, very nice size to that one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Az no I pulled everything when my bride started [email protected] about all my hobbies I didn't even deer hunt this year all I do now is work my 2 jobs and sit at home fur prices suck this year from what I'm seeing so I'm not just wasting money I guess


 I would get rid of one of the jobs first ????. I remember getting up at 3 am. every morning to check my traps before school. But then I was way younger ???? p.s. No one traps for profit anymore ???? ( besides C2C) unless you tan your catch and sell them yourself. Don't give up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *APH------A Ermine is a winter Weasel that has turned white for the winter also has a black tipped tail----In the Weasel family there are 3 weasel I know of. The long tail-Short tail and the Least weasel which has no black tip tail is the smallest. The Wolverine is the largest member of the weasel family.---p.s. Gee APH---- I read your post wrong..I though you asked what a Ermine was Sorry---"hey" he's on the stretcher board and measured 19 1/2"-----------svb----------------------------------------------Snow we recivied another 6 1/2" last night---down to 9 above right now and could be more snow tomorrow*


 No worries... it's a nice Ermine for sure. Looks more like an albino mink ????


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I would get rid of one of the jobs first . I remember getting up at 3 am. every morning to check my traps before school. But then I was way younger  p.s. No one traps for profit anymore  ( besides C2C) unless you tan your catch and sell them yourself. Don't give up.


And the way it's going it might not be profit or pleasure AZ..pretty slow and the eagles add some stress for sure didnt start out for profit but I'll take it ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well sad to say I was skunked on catching a Marten or a Fisher this year. I've always filled my tags when I trapped for them--The deep snow beat me at my Game LOL [3 plus feet ] --couldn't get to my usual spots that I trap them at--Season Dec 6th to the 15th didn't even cut a fresh track. Nothing even around Home. Sunday was the last day of season . allowed 2 marten or 1 marten and 1 fisher BUT I did get a X-large Ermine.---Oh well it was fun anyhow -always next year Happy trap'en Guys*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OFF THE STRETCHER*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

That's a heck of a weasel Skip , too bad about the martens and Fisher..every year is different . Coyotes have been few and far apart here ,hoping things pick up. In the meantime,Merry Christmas to you and yours .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man I was hoping you would connect on the pulling of your line that deep snow has got them shutdown I’m sure and I know where you set and 3 feet of snow man a guy would need a good snow machine to get in that country hopefully you still get a bobcat in the honey hole that you have


----------

